# My recent multi-colored gang!



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I am currently fostering a little black dog who may be a golden mix, but who really knows. All we know is is owner dropped him off for heartworm treatment and then never came back for him. GRRRRRrrrrrr!!!!! Who could leave a sweet little boy like Cooper? 

I also sometimes babysit for my sister-in-law's big black dog who may be a golden mix, but who knows? Neither one of them has any flatcoat in them, even though that is the most commonly identified breed in them! I got this great pic of them with my two goldens just before Mid went back home to his family after his four days with us. 










And here's one of my son relaxing before bed with all four of them gathered around him:










Tiny little Cooper is a real sweetheart and will be tough to let go.




























And this pic is our last day with Flo, our last foster, taken right before she went home with her new mom.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Outstanding photos!

You should be proud--of your furrkids and your photographic skills!

SJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking crew there, Karen! Cooper is a handsome dog. Sunny and Mister look great as always. Looks like there is always something fun happening at your place. Thanks for the picture update.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my gosh!!! those pics!!!! I love that first one... definitely frame worthy!!!!


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing !! 

Barb


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know how you do it Karen. Bless you for having such a loving heart to foster so much----jeez, if it was me NorCal pack would be over 50!!


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

nice pics! I would have a hard time fostering dogs I woulden't be able to let them go!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

great pictures!.The 2 black ones look like Flat-Coated Retrievers.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

How nice to hear from you! I'e missed hearing about your boys and how Sunny and Mister are doing. Keep us infomred, please.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments! I enjoyed Flo a lot and Cooper is wonderful, so fostering him doesn't feel like work. I (and my kids especially) will be sad to see him go. Unfortunately, hubby doesn't feel the same way... I got a new camera for Christmas and am enjoying experimenting with it. It's tricky to take pics of black dogs. Their details don't show up very well. Their hairs certainly do though, all over the house and all my golden colored rugs!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

When I become an orphan I want to come live with you!!! I always love seeing your boys - they all look like such good kids who really have a respect for dogs. You're a great mom!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

These pics brought a much needed smile to my face Karen, thank you.  

Your family is so wonderful and kind, any dog, foster or adopted, is lucky to be in your home.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pics! Awesome looking bunch!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> great pictures!.The 2 black ones look like Flat-Coated Retrievers.


Yeah, everyone says that, but Midnite really is a mutt! His mom was short haired and they don't know who dad was. His brothers and sisters were a mish-mash of different colors and coat lengths! Really odd! And Coop is so small, that he's probably mixed with a smaller breed. He's got the cutest little face, head and eyes!! I just want to kiss him all day long, and sometimes I spend most of my time doing just that!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> When I become an orphan I want to come live with you!!! I always love seeing your boys - they all look like such good kids who really have a respect for dogs. You're a great mom!


Thanks, Lisa. I tend to feel like a crappy mom most of the time, but when my sons say stuff to us like, "You know what I like about you and daddy that I hear other kids don't like about their parents?..." And one day, right after a weekend conference on marraige and parenting, I was feeling really crappy and guilty about all the things I should be doing as a parent. Sometimes those things that are designed to motivate actually bring me down further. Anyway, that weekend, after feeling like I shouldn't even have become a mom and worrying about the relationship my eldest son and I have, he told us how happy he was that we were his parents and how much he appreciated us really trying to know him and understand how he ticks. We actually see a child psychologist weekly to discuss the boys and how to parent them better. They are quite challenging kids, all in their own ways. And being so close in age doesn't help that right now, either! I look forward to the day when they are 32,33, and 34 and they all come to visit with their wives, kids, and dogs!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What a great bunch you have there! 

Karen - you and I were "blessed" with boys - we must co-miserate together! :doh: But... after hearing about my friend with her teen daughter... I'm GLAD I have boys! Yee Haww! : 

Remember - there's one of you and 3 of them - plus the hubby and the dogs. As much as we'd like to be WonderWoman - we're not. Do your best and the guilties are not allowed! (You probably need some time to yourself!)


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

What wonderful pictures, Karen. Your boys are just so handsome and those dogs are magnificent. Mister is looking so good, his coat has grown in some and Sunny is gorgeous as always. Your gang always looks so happy.

Give yourself some credit...you are raising 3 wonderful boys...It is challenging, I know...my 3 daughters give me a run for my money and I know all about the guilt...but I have been told time and time again to give myself credit for what I can do and have done and not feel guilty about what I can't or haven't done. I have 3 beautiful daughters, who are good kids and respectful to others. They are compassionate and kind to people...maybe not to each other :doh: ...but at least they are to others...It is difficult but try to remember to step back and take a look at the good...it's a good feeling....it has taken some time but I am finally learning to give myself some of the credit I deserve, and you will be able to do that too.

Take care


----------



## Levi's Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

What a beautiful gang you have... Don't know how you do it all... Amazing Lady! Don't beat yourself up regarding your kids... I only had one daughter and always thought I was a bad parent, then low and behold one day out of the blue she Thanked me for being a terrific Mom and not always alowing her the "freedom" that other kids had... She is now grown into a lovely young woman... and will one day have a family of her own... Your boys will be grown in a flash... and you'll wonder were the time had gone...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Hi Karen. Those are great pictures. Sounds like Cooper might be another 'failed foster'...ha..ha..hoo..hoo!!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful (and colorful) dogs! Thank you for sharing them. Fostering is such wonderful work!

Jazzys Mom


----------

